# New to keeping mice



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

Hi there!
I am new to owning mice and am looking for any advice on how to look after them well. i am also interested in showing/ breeding mice, i am in the West Midlands in the UK and was wondering if there are any breeders around my area?

Many thanks in advance! any tips would be greatly appreciated 

Abby


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Abby, welcome 

Have a look at the national mouse club website http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/, that's where you'll want to be if you are interested in showing/exhibiting mice and it's, of course, where the best mice are! Thouroughly recommend joining up 

There are breeders reasonably local to you, including myself in the East Midlands. Feel free to get in touch for further info


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

Thank you very much! that's great  i am having a little trouble finding people closer to me in the Hereford/ Worcester area as i don't drive  i can't seem to find the list of breeders on the NMC website? sorry if it's obvious! thanks again x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Club members/breeders details are available in the mouse club year book, unless they haunt the forums and approach you. There are definitely breeders in that area!
There is a regular show in Worcester also which would bring you to the breeders and stock. Having said that, I believe the show there this month is cancelled.


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

thank you! do i need to buy this year book? oh no  Worcester is so close to me too!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The year book comes with club membership, as does the monthly NMC magazine 

What kind of mice are you looking for anyhow? There are other club members on here who may be able to lend a hand if they know more. What a shame Worcester show is cancelled, that would have been perfect for you!


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

yes that would have been ideal  well i really like the look of the black and tan mice, but there are so many to choose from and they are all gorgeous  thanks x


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

Hi WoodWitch,

whereabouts in the east midlands are you if you don't mind me asking?

Many thanks,

Abby


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,

I got you e mail yesterday and replied. Maybe you didn't get it?
I'm in LE16


----------



## Abby91 (May 5, 2015)

I just Found it now, sorry! thanks for your reply


----------

